# Yeah...eggs!!



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, it looks the my breeding season in beginning again. My big girl Jasmine laid her first eggs of the season. She normally drops 6, but I got 3 large ones this time. 







And those are alot larger than her normal ones.

Here is Jasmine drinking after laying.






And here is Jasmine being pestered by Jasper...again....






Let's hope that it does not take over 7 months to hatch again. LOL

ARKelly


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats Kelly, WOW those are some jumbo eggs!


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! It is a thrill. I hatched 2 in '07', 2 in '08' and if I get 2 in '09', I will be just as happy. LOL

ARKelly


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2008)

Great news Kelly  Hopefully all 3 are fertile.

Danny


----------



## Isa (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats Kelly

(very nice pics and very nice torts by the way  )


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 29, 2008)

congrats


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats!!! WTG Jasmine 

_______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Itort (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats, nice clutch.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats Kelly!!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 30, 2008)

good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations ARKelly, wow an inch. Thats pretty big.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to feel for them having to push those eggs out. Nice looking pair btw.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Getting eggs is exciting but have them hatch makes me pee my pants. LOL

It took her awhile to lay these 3 because they are big. I was afraid I was going to have to help her. That would have been interesting. Ha!

ARKelly


----------



## ZippyButter (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats ARKelly! Hope they are all good eggs for you.

Minh


----------



## diggertort (Aug 7, 2008)

that is so cool.


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck kelly those are really nice looking eggs.


----------



## diggertort (Aug 8, 2008)

so awsome


----------

